# Pepto Bismol users?



## laineyk (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, I just wanted to know if anyone else uses Pepto for the pain and also for the "D".

I use it spareingly but want to know if anyone else uses it daily and how much. I don't want to take anymore prescription drugs I had H-pylori and SIBO all last spring. enough with all that

I take a very good probiotic along with L-glutamine, and have my breakfast "juiced" all veggies and fruit, Bone broth for lunch

and have had improvement but then there was a change ion my antidepressant and BAM..."D" two days straight now and gut pain.....miserable


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Im not a fan of pepto personally. Ive found that imodium and gasx take care of the diarrhea and cramping better than pepto. I only take pepto if the store by my house doesnt have imodium and i have no other choice


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would stop drinking your fruit and veggie shake and see how your symptoms change. There is nothing like liquid sugar, fiber, and non-digestible carbs (like in broccoli) to give you gas and D. As a liquid it runs through your system way too quickly and will absolutely result in an increase of symptoms if D is your problem. After that I would stop the probiotic and see how your symptoms change.

Regarding the pepto, I take it often and have been for over a year. I take 2 doses per day spread throughout the day, although this changes frequently and sometimes I'll even take 3 doses. Usually 1/2 dose mid-morning, 1/2 dose mid-afternoon, and then when I come home from work I poop twice, and follow that with a full-dose of pepto, all before having dinner. It slows me down and reduces my gas (maybe as a by-product of slowing me down) without the side-effects that I get from Imodium. There is a risk of poisoning with too much pepto so be careful.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It does take some work to get bismuth poisoning from Pepto. For a gas order study people took 8 a day for something like 6-8 weeks and that is safe. The max dose is 16 a day (of the tablets, may be easier to do if you tend to chug rather than measure the liquid).

Some people recommend picking a weekend every month or two as a "drug holiday" as it clears out fairly quickly rather than build up over time.


----------



## laineyk (Jul 3, 2013)

thank you, the "poisoning" comment scared me even though I have NEVER taken it everyday other than 2 days in a row maybe. and never have taken more then 4 tablets a day 2 BID

so I guess I will stick with taking my pepto as needed


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually you need to take the max dose (16 pills a day) or more than that max dose for extended periods of time (like a couple of years) to get very reversible side effects from excess bismuth.

I mean drinking too much water can kill you, too. But that doesn't mean you can't drink it daily in a safe way.


----------

